# In midst of a seperation.



## MrPack (May 19, 2015)

I've already posted on here about my new seperation from my wife. Long story short we have been married a little over 6 years and together for a total of 10. Two weeks ago she came home and said she wanted a seperation because she didnt know who she was anymore and was very depressed. I'm not going to lie our marriage has been very up and down the past couple years and when she started med school 6 months ago things got worse due to the lack of time we had together. 

I keep reading things on here about doing the "180", what exactly does that mean?

Right now I'm struggling to keep my daily routine going, I want her back but she isnt ready to start working on things. 

Any other males out there going through something similar right now? I'm looking for advice and encouragement and the meaning behind the 180 everyone keeps talking about.


----------

